# Is it necessary to spray or paint a gloss finish over my new paintings?



## ssly3333 (Jun 10, 2015)

Is it necessary to spray or paint a gloss finish over my new paintings? Does it make much difference in preserve the acrylic painting?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I always do. I too question if it is truly necessary but even if it isn't I think it gives the painting a nice finished look.


----------



## Toriya (Jun 2, 2015)

Plating acrylic painting varnish is not necessary. When the acrylic dries, it acquires a solid film that is not susceptible to buildup of dirt or atmospheric changes. Makes sense to varnish, if you want the scene to be acquired uniformly glossy look. Even the paint tends to fade over time. Therefore, there are varnishes with UV protection.


----------



## ssly3333 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Thanks. I will varnish then.*

Thanks so much Toriya & Terry.
Excellent advice. I will varnish then.


----------



## Artsupplies (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice advice Toriya. I agree with you.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

One side input: Have thoughts if you wish to photo/print since most such finishes give a gloss which reflects light as white spots & sheens. I photo/scan before final sealing.


----------



## ssly3333 (Jun 10, 2015)

*photo/scan before final sealing.*

Great advice. I will take a picture of it before taking a picture of it. What did you mean by "scanning" the painting?


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Scanning... Think of a flatbed scanner. They also use what I call "drum" scanners which are only good for flexible stuff like paper since the drum is essentially a roller which turns the image before the scanning device. Scanning gets a better image since its taken right on the surface. A photo is taken from some distance away and loses some resolution and tends to warp the outer edges, which then has to be dealt with. Scanning anything larger than 11"x17" gets kinda expensive. Photos you can do yourself with proper equipment & thought.


----------



## ssly3333 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Thanks Terry*

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

ssly3333 said:


> Is it necessary to spray or paint a gloss finish over my new paintings? Does it make much difference in preserve the acrylic painting?


 If it's a good acrylic brand no but also depends how you use the acrylic and with what other medias.For ex I do use a lot of gold leaf so it's a must to use some coating over it also I've seen some artists that dilute the acrylic with too much water to give the painting that "Watercolor" aspect and one thing is for sure with acrylics:too much water =painting will last less so again you will need a coating.I also used acrylics with pastels and as everyone knows pastels DO NEED some fixative on top. Acrylics are very flexible and can be used with so many other medias and can look like oils but also like watercolours...,that;s why I love themhttp://www.artistforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ssly3333 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Thanks a lot!!*

Thanks a lot.


----------

